# Toxic things in Cockatiel proximity



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

I have read several threads concerning the toxicity of certain products where tiels are in the proximity. After carefully analyzing each notation I have to agree that caution using certain cleaners, hairspray, bleach etc., is an absolute must. There is one statement though that I challenge as maybe just an old wives tale. That statement was: Cooking with non-stick pans in a home with tiels is an action for disaster. Think about it fellow members. For the last ten years at least, non-stick cooking utensils are about the only kind you can buy. If the toxicity statement was true, our courts would be overwhelemed with lawsuits by bird owners against manufactures of non-stick cookware. I have not heard of any....have you? If the statement is factual, it would be a lawyer's dream come true.
Do we have an accredited Avian Vet on staff or as a member who can verify or deny the danger of using non-stick cooking utensisl in a home with Cockatiels as pets? I for one would be extremely interested in hearing a professional opinion on the subject. 
All of us are interested in protecting our pets I'm sure, but let's not worry about untruths and scare statements, but concentrate on helping ech other on the best way to isolate those products that are a problem.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Most birds are only affected if they're in the same room/air space as the pan...how many people keep their birds in the kitchen/same air space as cooking?

This explains why birds are affected and how poisoning can occur:
http://animal.discovery.com/guides/birds/firstaid/teflon.html

And here are a few people's stories:
http://www.ewg.org/node/8308

Also, if you use the search bar of the forum I am sure you will find some of our members have posted personal stories on the death of their bird by PTFE.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Do we have an accredited Avian Vet on staff or as a member*
-------------------------------

This is a question that *you* should ask your own vet. And most likely he will have Avian medical Journals or books that he/she may be able to show you that shows the birds respiratory system and what household items such as Teflon can do to it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I cooked with PTFE pans when I had my birds at first, but they were on the opposite end of the house. Now they are in the kitchen/dining room area so I bought PTFE free pans. 

It is not an old wives tale. I have read many a stories from birds dying of the fumes. One where the fumes of a silicone mat killed her precious baby. 

If you plan to keep them close to the kitchen, please get PTFE free pans.


----------



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

*Toxic things in Cockatiel proximity.*



srtiels said:


> *Do we have an accredited Avian Vet on staff or as a member*
> -------------------------------
> 
> This is a question that *you* should ask your own vet. And most likely he will have Avian medical Journals or books that he/she may be able to show you that shows the birds respiratory system and what household items such as Teflon can do to it.


Thank you for your answer Susan, but I thought this is what the forum was for........to get answers for everyone to see. BJ's answer did just that. Subject material from two accredited Vets. Please note that it is not the PTFE that is at fault, it is the pet owner who does something irresponsible. Evidently some of the owners need to be trained as much as the birds do. The main reason I wrote was because one newbie said that she threw out all her cooking utensils with PTFE coating. That was totally unnecessary but evidently this person was frighted into doing an unnecessary act. Now everyone can read the Veterinarian's paper and know the real truth.


----------



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Most birds are only affected if they're in the same room/air space as the pan...how many people keep their birds in the kitchen/same air space as cooking?
> 
> This explains why birds are affected and how poisoning can occur:
> http://animal.discovery.com/guides/birds/firstaid/teflon.html
> ...


Thanks BJ, your answer and the web sites included will help a lot of people to understand that in most cases it is an irresponsible act by the owner that kills the bird. The two vets spell it out distinctly. Only overheated PTFE pans and drippers can cause toxic fumes. And, yes, who but an uninformed owner would keep a bird in the kitchen. Yes, and the personal stories confirm exactly what the veterinarians wrote. Now everyone has a chance to read the real truth about PTFE toxicity and act accordingly. Thank you very much.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Arizonakid said:


> Thank you for your answer Susan


It is *Susanne*.



> The main reason I wrote was because one newbie said that she threw out all her cooking utensils with PTFE coating. That was totally unnecessary but evidently this person was frighted into doing an unnecessary act. Now everyone can read the Veterinarian's paper and know the real truth.


And I don't have my own place yet, but I don't plan to buy *any* cooking utensils/straightening irons/space heaters...etc. that has PTFE coating. I think it was very wise of the person to replace their utensils than have the potential to kill their birds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I currently have non-stick pans, ONLY because my birds are in their own room and the pans were free. Once they've worn out, I will also be buying PTFE free pans. That stuff is harmful to humans as well and if you've been paying attention, its being removed from cookware within the next couple years. We have a thread on it somewhere, I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Also, if you read the personal stories, in some cases the overheating is not the lack of attention from the owner, but a freak accident. To have your stove short circuit and turn on on its own in the middle of the night? Yeah maybe they shouldn't have kept the cooking pan on the stove, but honestly who could ever predict something like this. In most cases I think all it would take is being tired or sick or stressed one day and forgetting the stove on or about the food you were cooking and you have an accident. This can happen to even the most cautious person. But aside from accidental overheating, there is risk of PTFE release even from cooking on high or pre-heating an empty pan for searing meat, which many people do, and I admit to doing as well. It's not lack of knowledge, it's the misconception that PTFE is only ever released at very high temperatures that are not reached with normal cooking. That's not always true, if the teflon coating has scratches or any damage it can release fumes at lower temperatures. That's also something within the links that bjknight provided. I think it's more responsible to prevent the chance of an accident alltogether and get new cookware with no coating. I know I'll be doing this asap.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------

